# New radio



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

Thinking about getting a new radio for my boat ...does anybody have any suggestions on any certain brand? Curious to hear what you guys use..


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

You didn't mention in your post why you want a new radio. If you are looking for better range don't forget that the antenae is more important than the radio itself.


----------



## stekzus (Mar 26, 2008)

when i purchased the boat it came with the radio that i have now but the squelch isn't working on it...i don't know how old the radio is for sure (looks old) but i figure that they are not that expensive so i would just replace it.... just looking for some info on good brands that people are using....thanks for your reply


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Icom has a good reputation and seem to work well. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I agree in general icom has a good reputation. If I were to buy a new radio I would probably check them out first.


----------



## raora (Sep 19, 2013)

If you are looking for handheld radios, BoatingInstruments.com is offering $10 coupon for Icom M36 & M73/M73PLUS VHF handheld radios - IY75S3FJC6DQ. Free shipping on orders over $100 and sales tax outside NY!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just about any name brand radio will do the job. but don't scrimp on the antenna.

I have an old radio I paid like 139.00 for a few yrs ago and bought one of those 49.00 antennas and was happy. then I find out the antenna is really the heart of the system so I invested in a good antenna. its been the best investment I have made. I can talk to people much farther than I use to be able to talk with. I ran across a good buy on a Shakespeare 5399 9'6" antenna on ebay and I just love it. but I found it for less than 200.00. another good antenna is the Shakespeare 5225 xt its an 8 ft antenna but its a good choice.
sherman


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Interesting thread - checked my antenna and it is an "el cheapo" so I have ordered a 5225xt. 

One question I have is that in searching the forum I see a reference to the antenna needing to be more than 3 ft from the radio. Does that mean the length of the cable or the physical location of radio and antenna? For me the cable part is easy but the radio and old antenna are already installed somoving either is going to be a real "pita".

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't believe there is any requirement for the distance of seperation of the VHF radio from it's antenae. My radio is mounted on the sidewall immediately opposite the antenae, so they are only seperated by about 12". You may be referring to some comments that I have seen regarding the seperation of the VHF antenae from the GPS antenae. I believe there is a seperation requirement in that case, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

My VHF antennas and GPS antennas are only few feet (5' or so) apart on the hardtop (multiple VHF radio and AIS as well as redundant GPS systems). As for cable interference, they all run from hardtop to controllers in belly of boat - so, more tolerant than you may think. Or perhaps i just have well shielded quality cables...

VHF antenna is Shakespere Galaxy 5225-XT 8' Westmarine Model # 159363
GPS pucks are SIMRAD external units.

One very critical thing is the installation of the VHF antenna connector. These come without the connector installed so that you can run the wire easier (smaller holes). You MUST carefully follow the installation instructions as this is what facilitates the shielding/grounding for the antenna, wire, and radio -- without this you will have poor quality transmission and much lower range. Take your time and get it right!


----------



## SteelEyes (Jul 1, 2013)

stekzus said:


> Thinking about getting a new radio for my boat ...does anybody have any suggestions on any certain brand? Curious to hear what you guys use..


My understanding is that most of the name brands you see are all pretty comparable quality wise. With that said, if you get a new radio with DSC functionality, and think you might use it for direct calling your buddies out on the lake. You probably want to consider the menu navigation on the radio as well as the benefits of a number keypad for programming in the MMSI numbers. Basically consider the user convenience of the radio setup for how you will use it.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

PatSea & Privateer, thanks for the feedback. I am waiting for my new 5225 antenna to be delivered. I thought about the 5399 but it would be too long for where the antenna is now mounted. I would have to move the mount and leave holes in the gunwale...


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

One more suggestion. I believe the antennae will not have the connector attached as received. You will have to do that. Be very careful when you do this. Follow the directns closely. A good connection is very important to good VHF operation.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

PatSea said:


> One more suggestion. I believe the antennae will not have the connector attached as received. You will have to do that. Be very careful when you do this. Follow the directns closely. A good connection is very important to good VHF operation.


This is where I screwed up. Didnt take my time and my radio is pretty much useless. This winter/spring when I put a new one on I will be very careful

Sent from my SPH-D600 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

